# JP Moreland (SP)



## tdowns (Nov 6, 2004)

A buddy of mine esteems this guy (I think it's JP, and not sure about spelling of last name, been a while since I've read him) and his molinism (Is this the word for Molina's ideas on middle knowledge?) I've read a couple of his articles, one in which he admits, his views are very similar to the Armin. view. I like to remind my evangelical friend that if he holds to the Molinism(sp) view, that's great, just remember you're holding to an acceptable RC position. This tweaks him of course. Funny how the Calvary chapel, and evangelical churches out there are so hard on Rome when their doctrines of grace are so similar. 

I've discussed the issue of Calvinism with my buddy several times, briefly and am encouraging him to come to this site. He loves philosophy, made the statement, "....you'll find most the sites that focus on philosophy will lean to Molinism and that way of thinking...." I of course, once again reminded him to come to this site. Hopefully he will soon.

My bottom line position with him is basically, I don't care how many infinite world scenarios God envisioned before he created the reality we live in, in every scenario, every human would reject him. So even if you want to hold to Middle Knowledge (which has problems in and of itself in my opinion) then still the elect position must be true, for if we had anything to do with choosing God, we would all chose against him and all humanity would be destined to hell. God could of chosen us all but for his own glory chose some. Not to mention it's what the Bible teaches.

Anyway, Anybody have any thoughts on Moreland? Or Middle Knowledge?

Monergism is belief that God works alone to save. Correct?

Is it Synergism that describes the Armin/Molinism/RC positions?

Is Molinism the word for the Middle Knowledge theory. Or Monism?

Thanks


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 6, 2004)

Molinism is an older form of Middle Knowledge. Webmaster can answer this in fuller detail but I think Turretin rebutted some form of Middle Knowledge in his Institutes. I have Morelnad/Craig's Philosophical Foundations for a Christian Worldview and they have a chapter on Molinism. It is a well-written chapter and probably the best defense of it out there today. I don't have any rebuttals at the moment.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 6, 2004)

*Thanks*

I believe either Mathew or Scott wrote a short paper on it, I'll search.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 6, 2004)

*God waiting*

If God has to wait for anything before he acts, whether it's down the corridors of time or a nano second in his mind outside the time space continueum then are not we messing with the very Nature of God?


----------

